# Cuanto consume el  led



## juanmartin208 (Ene 29, 2008)

tengo 25 led de 10mm blancos
esto es toda la información quu tengo yo quoiero saber cuanto consumen en watts los 25 led
 Features:

    *     Long lasting (over 100,000hrs) 

    *     Low Power Consumption     

    *     I.C. Compatible     

    *     Intensely Bright     

    *     Outdoor/Indoor lighting     

Specifications:

    *     Material: InGaN      

    *     Emitting Colour:    White     

    *     Lens Type: Water clear     

    *     Reverse Voltage: 5.0 V     

    *     DC Forward Voltage: Typical: 3.4    V  Max: 3.8V     

    *         Luminous Intensity MCD: Typ: 130,000 mcd Max: 140,000+ mcd      

    *     DC Forward    Current: 20mA     

    *     Viewing Angle: 13degree        

    *     Lead Soldering Temp: 260oC for 5    seconds     

    *     Intensely Bright


----------



## pepechip (Ene 29, 2008)

hola



> DC Forward Voltage: Typical: 3.4 V Max: 3.8V
> * DC Forward Current: 20mA


    W=VxI  
    W=3,4 x 0,02 = 0,068W 
    Wtotal= 0,068 x 25 = *1,7 W*


----------



## juanmartin208 (Ene 29, 2008)

cuando me durarian prendidos con una bateria de 12v 4amp?


----------



## mabauti (Ene 29, 2008)

depende de los amperios-hora de la bateria

mas información : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amperio.hora


----------



## pepechip (Ene 29, 2008)

hola 
una cosa que hemos omitido, es que los led funcionan con una tension de 3,4v y tu pretendes utilizar una bateria de 12V, asi que deveras de utilizar la siguiente configuracion:
poner 3 diodos en serie mas una resistencia de 91 ohm.
De esta forma cada 3 led tendran un consumo de 0,24 W.

saludos


----------



## juanmartin208 (Ene 30, 2008)

pero yo ya tengo 25 led cada uno con una resistencia de  500 ohms quiero saber cuanto consumen los 25 led con una bateria de 4 amp


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 30, 2008)

Consumo de los 25: 0,02*25= 0,5 A... Todavía te sobre batería! Pero tienes que poner resistencias limitadoras!


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 30, 2008)

Con los nuevos datos:
V = 12v
Vo = 3.4v
R = 500Ω

Tenemos:
Io = (V-Vo)/R = 8.6v/500Ω = 17.2mA
Pd = (V-Vo)²/R = 148mW < 1/4W
Po = Vo × Io = 3.4v  × 0.0172A = 58.48mW

Por lo tanto los 25 LEDs en paralelo consumirán en Watts:
I = 25 × 17,2mA = 430mA
Pin =12v*0.43A = 5,16W
Pout = 25  × Po = 1.462 W
η = 28% (eficiencia)

La batería de 4Ah durará:
T = 4Ah/0.430A = 9,3h ≈ 9:18:08

Si en cambio se usan 3 LEDs en serie con 8 resistencias de 91Ω (24 LEDs en total) según pepechip:
V = 12v
Vo = 3.4v × 3 = 10,2v
R = 91Ω

Tenemos:
Io = (V-Vo)/R = 1.8v/91Ω = 19.8mA
Pd = (V-Vo)²/R = 36mW < 1/16W
Po = Vo × Io = 10.2v  × 0.0198A = 201.76mW

Por lo tanto las 8 series en paralelo consumirán en Watts:
I = 8 × 19,8mA = 158.2mA
Pin = 12v*0.158A = 1.9W
Pout = 8 × Po = 1.614 W (mas que con los 25 LEDs)
η = Pout / Pin = 85% (¡80+ de eficiencia!)

La batería de 4Ah durará:
T = 4Ah/0.158A = 25,27h ≈ 1 día 1:16:40

Recomendación:
Compra las 8 resistencias de 91Ω 1/8W o contrata un sicario que te de una buena trompada que te hace falta...


----------



## juanmartin208 (Ene 30, 2008)

hola gracias por las respuestas, 
 en serie seria asi:
http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ledseriebh2.jpg
de que manera iluminan mas?


----------



## pepechip (Ene 30, 2008)

dios, estas pegaooo .
tu esquema esta mal
SERIE:  bateria---led----------led----------led--------resistencia-----bateria


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 30, 2008)

juan martin lo que  vos hiciste es poner los leds en apralelo :S! y esos paralelos en serie con los otros :S!

como bien dijo pepechip SERIE:  bateria---led----------led----------led--------resistencia-----bateria


sin ofender.... pero lo voy a agregar unas cositas para asi juan lo entieda mejor 

ssssssss|--led----------led----------led--------resistencia-----|
ssssssss|...........................................................................|                                                                        
*bateria*--|--led----------led----------led--------resistencia-----|--*bateria*ssssssss 
ssssssss|---led----------led----------led--------resistencia----|
ssssssss|---led----------led----------led--------resistencia----|
ssssssss|---led----------led----------led--------resistencia----|
ssssssss|---led----------led----------led--------resistencia----|
ssssssss|---led----------led----------led--------resistencia----|
ssssssss|---led----------led----------led--------resistencia----|


eso seria lo que tienes que hacer 

cualqueir duda!


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 31, 2008)

¡Aguante el Pain!


----------



## juanmartin208 (Ene 31, 2008)

hola gracias por las respuestas, de que manera tendran mas potencia de iluminacion? cada led con su resistenciade 500, o en serie como me explicaron?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 31, 2008)

Mas potencia, busca otro tipo de led o una bombilla de halogeno!


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 31, 2008)

> > juan martin lo que vos hiciste es poner los leds en apralelo :S! y esos paralelos en serie con los otros :S!
> >
> > como bien dijo pepechip SERIE: bateria---led----------led----------led--------resistencia-----bateria
> >
> ...



creoq eu queisiste decir PAINT... si me andaria lo husaria  ops:  ops: 

pero me entro un virus...y bue la compus e destartalo


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 31, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Mas potencia, busca otro tipo de led o una bombilla de halogeno!


* Luminous Intensity MCD: Typ: 130,000 mcd Max: 140,000+ mcd
130 candelas por LED, si es cierto ese dato no te apuntes directamente a los ojos, porque con 6 es dañino, no te digo con 130.


----------



## juanmartin208 (Ene 31, 2008)

no pero yo quiero saber si en serie o en paralelo iluminan lo mismo


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Amigo se colocan asi para que a cada uno de los led's les llegue la intensidad correcta!


----------



## totung (Feb 1, 2008)

intenta buscar led de 4 o 5 chip dan mas de 200 mili candelas o los Luxeon de 1, 3, 5 o hasta 10 watts
en teoria independientemente de la manera en que los conectes si les llega el voltaje y corriente indicadas brillaran igual....


----------



## marcelo_afc (Feb 7, 2008)

Amigo, si los leds estan en serie el consumo será el de un led. La cantidad de leds que podés poner uno detrás de otro dependera de la tensión con que lo alimentes, dado que tenes que vencer los 0.7v para que enciendan. La cuenta de la cantidad de leds sería cant=V/0.7 + Vr, Vr es la caida de tensión en la resistencia hace que hace circular los 15 o 20 ma para encender los leds.


----------



## lupux (Dic 28, 2009)

> Nilfred dijo:
> 
> 
> > Con los nuevos datos:
> ...




Hola muchachos, como andan ? estaba viendo el foro, aca no le faltan los diodos que dijo pepechip ? queria saber aunque sea un poco viejo ya el tema.

gracias :estudiando:


----------



## FRomeroA (Nov 21, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> * Luminous Intensity MCD: Typ: 130,000 mcd Max: 140,000+ mcd
> 130 candelas por LED, si es cierto ese dato no te apuntes directamente a los ojos, porque con 6 es dañino, no te digo con 130.



son micro candelas, osea 0.13 candelas por led


----------



## rodro09 (Sep 28, 2011)

Gente se que el tema paso hace rato jajaja pero tengo una duda, yo tengo  una fuente de compu AT 12v/7A y quiero hacer lo siguiente:

(+12v) -------R=270Ω-------Led=20mA-------------/
(+12v) -------R=270Ω-------Led=20mA-------------/
(+12v) -------R=270Ω-------Led=20mA-------------/
.
.
.
(+12v) -------R=270Ω-------Led=20mA-------------/(Colector del TIP31C)

Asi 100 veces. El TIP31C lo usare para hacer en otro momento el circuito de destello. Pero eso ya esta resuelto. Mi duda seria, ¿ Los 100 leds prenderian con la misma intensidad todos? Porque se tienen que ver bien desde lejos. Les agradeceria que me responda alguien. Gracias.
----------------------------------------------------------

Me olvidaba y las resistencias de 270 de cuantos W tienen que ser?


----------



## joelexel (Oct 7, 2011)

con una resistencia de 1/4 W estas sobrado y para optimizar la visualización te recomiendo que que pruebes con varias resistencias hasta que encuentres el mejor valor.
Vi que dijiste que es una fuente AT pero si consigues una ATX esta trae una salida de 3.3 V que podrias llegar a conectar directamente con los leds y te ahorrarias las resistencias.
Quedate tranquilo todos prendean a la misma intensidad y mas si tienen una resistencia cada uno.


----------

